# Crochet query...



## JamesElstone (May 7, 2017)

Excuse my ignorance here, but am I correct in thinking that Crochet is at the moment not a port or part of the base system (in the same way NanoBSD scripts are)?


----------



## Phishfry (May 7, 2017)

That is correct(except that nanobsd does reside in base). Here is the procedure:

```
pkg install git
git clone https://github.com/freebsd/crochet /crochet
cd /crochet
./crochet.sh -b <your board name here>
```
If your building a board that requires u-boot then crochet will drop out and tell you what port or package needs installing.
For example RaspberryPi2 requires:
`pkg install u-boot-rpi2`

Raspberry Pi3 requires u-boot-rpi3 and aarch64-binutils. Crochet will prompt you to download them.


----------

